# Kerry King signature ESP flying V from the 90's



## Metalegon (Sep 25, 2017)

So I have one of these (maybe rarish?) Kerry King flying v Esps from 20 or so years ago...

No its not the more expensive/rare red crackle one but the black bolt on neck
still in the original hard case that I opened today for the first time in oh I dunno... a decade?

Its in pretty good condition... maybe a little dusty but it dosent look like a 20 year old guitar.

just wondering if anyone thinks this may be worth something or might be worth trying to sell.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## oppgulp (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes, we want pictures


----------



## electriceye (Sep 26, 2017)

Worth something? Absolutely. They're extremely rare.


----------



## Metalegon (Sep 26, 2017)

You can see at the top of the headstock there is a little bit of damage to the paint but its not that bad


----------



## JD27 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm sure someone would snatch that up quick. That is awesome.


----------



## chipchappy (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah man, those things go for a dime a dozen at GC... I'll give ya like 50 for it...

KIDDING!

Man, I wish I had one of those. You could make some serious $$ off that my dude!


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 27, 2017)

Holy shit... That’s super hot, man!!!


----------



## farren (Sep 27, 2017)

Why don't I have shit like this just lying around my house?


----------



## vilk (Sep 27, 2017)

Love hockeystock


----------



## Decipher (Sep 27, 2017)

Worth something? Yes.
Worth trying to sell? Subjective.
I've always had a soft spot for this guitar. Love the hockey stick!! You're pretty lucky to have one period.


----------



## manu80 (Sep 27, 2017)

Bought one 6 months ago. Black one from a guy who played in a UK thrash band in the 80's. Pretty good state, One or 2 chips on each horns but for a V, not bad at all. The headstcok had been broken but repaired very carefully and clean. I'm a frak in terms of gear care, and it soen't bother me at all. It bothered me more than the case was smelling tobacco like crazy so i just bought a new ESP case.
Come in MP if you wanna know so i don't wanna blow your eventual sale, as some people do on other site "i bought mine 400 so why do you put yours at 900" kinda stuff...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 27, 2017)

Dang that's nice!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Sep 27, 2017)

NICE! That's one I would love to have.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 28, 2017)

Metalegon said:


> So I have one of these (maybe rarish?) Kerry King flying v Esps from 20 or so years ago...



They are very rare. ESP only made 50 of the black and 50 of the red and black crackle/Eagle inlays versions released to the public in 1994-1995. Love that guitar and something I'd definitely hold on to.


----------



## oppgulp (Sep 28, 2017)

Rosal76 said:


> They are very rare. ESP only made 50 of the black and 50 of the red and black crackle/Eagle inlays versions released to the public in 1994-1995. Love that guitar and something I'd definitely hold on to.



Are you sure about only 50 black ones? I do see it more often up for sale than the crackle on. You also have a crackle one without eagle inlays.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 29, 2017)

really nice, first one of his sigs ive seen that i like.

to be honest, i was shocked when i opened the thread and did not see tribal graphics out the wazoo...


----------



## manu80 (Sep 29, 2017)

Esp said 50 of each but you know with limited edition....
Make 2 runs of 50 each and you're set


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 29, 2017)

oppgulp said:


> Are you sure about only 50 black ones? I do see it more often up for sale than the crackle on. You also have a crackle one without eagle inlays.



That's what I've read but the info could be false. I had a Musicians Friend catalog from 1994-1995 that had both for sale. I can't remember exactly what the catalog said word for word but it was something along the lines of, "only 50 of the black and 50 of the red and black/Eagle inlays versions will be available to the public". Something like that. The guys on the ESP forum would probably know a lot more about it. 

I really, really wanted to own one of these guitars but I was a Junior in high school when they came out and I didn't have a job and my parents sure in Hell wouldn't buy me a guitar that expensive. LOL!


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 29, 2017)

oppgulp said:


> You also have a crackle one without eagle inlays.



I have not seen that one but am very interested!


----------



## oppgulp (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Ahhh. I thought you meant one without any inlays at all. I have seen that one before.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 29, 2017)

oppgulp said:


>



Pure class.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 29, 2017)

I really like the abstract art that Kerry put on this V.





Kerry's, "you aren't the only one who can put stickers on your guitar, Jeff", guitar. LOL!


----------



## 693 (Sep 29, 2017)

These look so much cooler than the ones he have now.


----------



## Metalegon (Sep 29, 2017)

Rosal76 said:


> That's what I've read but the info could be false. I had a Musicians Friend catalog from 1994-1995 that had both for sale. I can't remember exactly what the catalog said word for word but it was something along the lines of, "only 50 of the black and 50 of the red and black/Eagle inlays versions will be available to the public". Something like that. The guys on the ESP forum would probably know a lot more about it.
> 
> I really, really wanted to own one of these guitars but I was a Junior in high school when they came out and I didn't have a job and my parents sure in Hell wouldn't buy me a guitar that expensive. LOL!




I remember BEGGING my parents for the red one but it was twice as expensive ($2000 vs $1000.)


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Metalegon said:


> I remember BEGGING my parents for the red one but it was twice as expensive ($2000 vs $1000.)



I didn't even bother to ask my parents because they would just look at me like I was crazy. 

Another thing I liked about the Musicians Friend catalogs is that they had the first production line of the Jackson signature, Dave Mustaine King V's and the Marty Friedman signature Kelly guitars. They had those at $2,000. 1994-1995 was like the worst years to not have a job and plus, IMHO, $2,000 is much better than what signature guitars cost now.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Sep 30, 2017)

You guys are KILLING me in here! 
These KKV's were my main causes of GAS back in the day.


----------



## oppgulp (Sep 30, 2017)

Rosal76 said:


>



Anybody know what the neck pickup is?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Sep 30, 2017)

Looks like a Sustainer in the neck.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 30, 2017)

DISTORT6 said:


> These KKV's were my main causes of GAS back in the day.



+1.

I used to constantly stare at the pics of Kerry in the Decade of Aggression booklet. Kerry has the like, the best pictures when he holds his guitars in certain ways, whether playing live and/or for a magazine. Like he's holding a medieval weapon.


----------



## oppgulp (Sep 30, 2017)

DISTORT6 said:


> Looks like a Sustainer in the neck.



You're correct. Did a google search and looks like Kerry is a fan of the Fernandez Sustainer.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 30, 2017)

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> I used to constantly stare at the pics of Kerry in the Decade of Aggression booklet. Kerry has the like, the best pictures when he holds his guitars in certain ways, whether playing live and/or for a magazine. Like he's holding a medieval weapon.



Not only that, he had the greatest choice of eyewear too.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Oct 1, 2017)

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> I used to constantly stare at the pics of Kerry in the Decade of Aggression booklet. Kerry has the like, the best pictures when he holds his guitars in certain ways, whether playing live and/or for a magazine. Like he's holding a medieval weapon.



Don't forget this!



It's also partly responsible for the Hanneman sig I finally got.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 1, 2017)

DISTORT6 said:


> Don't forget this!
> 
> 
> 
> It's also partly responsible for the Hanneman sig I finally got.




The part at 1:54 where the girl turns around to look at the camera and at 2:02 where she is looking at the band who are standing on the boat is just freaking awesome!!! Really ominous. Dave Lombardo (at 2:02) holding his drum sticks and thinking, "can't wait to jump on the drum throne after this boring ass boat ride". LOL!

IMHO, this video showcases Kerry's best stage moves.



At 2:00, 2:07, 2:14, 2:18 and 5:41. That head bang he does at 5:41, the power is unbelievable.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 1, 2017)

that getty pic up there is a fake, Kerry never smiles


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 1, 2017)

Rosal76 said:


>



Did he snap into a Slim Jim right after this photoshoot?


----------



## oppgulp (Oct 5, 2017)

Here is a black bolt-on KKV for sale in Norway for about $ 1050:

https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=105767838

If it wasn't that beaten up I would probably have been all over it.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 5, 2017)

oppgulp said:


> Here is a black bolt-on KKV for sale in Norway for about $ 1050:
> 
> https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=105767838
> 
> If it wasn't that beaten up I would probably have been all over it.



That ain’t beat up! That’s roadworn!


----------



## Metalegon (Oct 5, 2017)

oppgulp said:


> Here is a black bolt-on KKV for sale in Norway for about $ 1050:
> 
> https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=105767838
> 
> If it wasn't that beaten up I would probably have been all over it.




Wow that makes mine look brand new...

I actually took mine to a local guitar store and paid $65 to have it cleaned up, plugged it in last night for the first time in forever and it sounds great. Brings back memories


----------



## ⛧DCLXVI⛧ (Oct 5, 2022)

Ha! I have an ESP KKV with the red/black/silver crackle and eagle inlays. Signed twice by Kerry. First signature is on the front and he even dated it 10.1.96 when I bought it, and i had him sign it again in 2003 on the back of the headstock. Mine is the real deal from the Divine Intervention era, not the BS KKV-380 err whatever rehash ESP was doling out a while back.

I saw one of these with just the red and black crackle and no eagle inlays go for over $19,000 on Reverb a couple years ago. I wonder what they'd be worth now. 

I don't have any decent pics of the guitar at the moment, unfortunately... as it's in storage at my parents house out of state. Here's a crappy cell phone pic of me using it live with one of my old band eons ago. Easily one of the nicest guitars I've ever played... and I've played em all. Everyone can keep their rebranded Carvins... err Kiesels.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Oct 5, 2022)

⛧DCLXVI⛧ said:


> Ha! I have an ESP KKV with the red/black/silver crackle and eagle inlays. Signed twice by Kerry. First signature is on the front and he even dated it 10.1.96 when I bought it, and i had him sign it again in 2003 on the back of the headstock. Mine is the real deal from the Divine Intervention era, not the BS KKV-380 err whatever rehash ESP was doling out a while back.
> 
> I saw one of these with just the red and black crackle and no eagle inlays go for over $19,000 on Reverb a couple years ago. I wonder what they'd be worth now.
> 
> I don't have any decent pics of the guitar at the moment, unfortunately... as it's in storage at my parents house out of state. Here's a crappy cell phone pic of me using it live with one of my old band eons ago. Easily one of the nicest guitars I've ever played... and I've played em all. Everyone can keep their rebranded Carvins... err Kiesels.



Just FYI, this thread is 5 years old. 

I doubt one of those sold on Reverb for $19k. Reverb keeps track of their sold listings and I was only able to find two ESP KKVs. Both were the black version, the first of which sold September 2020 for $1665, the second in January 2022 for $2600. I appreciate the crackle one may be rarer, but no chance that thing is worth upwards of twenty thousand. 

Cool guitar though. Post some high quality pictures when you can.


----------



## ⛧DCLXVI⛧ (Oct 5, 2022)

Yeah, i happened across this thread when I was looking up the guitar after I came across the reverb listing in my bookmarks...

Here it is...








ESP Custom Kerry King V Seasons in the Abyss Back-up Guitar Slayer | Reverb


Here is a pretty unique ESP for the people looking for the special stuff. “ESP had the practise of making a back up guitar of the original custom made guitars in case something happens to the original. The original one for Kerry was made in 1989. It's from the Seasons in the Abyss era. This i...




reverb.com





It's alleged this is one of Kerry's backups, but if IIRC his tech told me he had more than 2 of the tiger striped ESPs before they made his signature model with the eagle inlays. Either way, that's a tidy sum for that guitar. $19,671.76 seems like an odd price if it didn't sell... even with currency conversion it's well over 10k, and I don't even think Jeff's actual guitars sold for that much. Rumor has it that Jeremy Wagonner from Broken Hope bought all of Jeff's iconic guitars like his ESP from the Seasons video, his Jackson Soloist, and a few others.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Oct 5, 2022)

⛧DCLXVI⛧ said:


> Yeah, i happened across this thread when I was looking up the guitar after I came across the reverb listing in my bookmarks...
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> ...



Apologies. I actually just came back to post that myself since I eventually ended up finding it. 

There's been quite a few listings for the crackles. None have sold. That $19k one you listed was posted twice. Slightly more elaborate crackled versions complete with the dragon (eagle?) inlays were listed for $25k, for $10k, and for $7k. 

Two ESP Edwards KKV crackles have sold, for $2400 and $2500. Considering the sky-high prices are just people fishing for a sucker, I can't see the ESP versions being worth more than twice as much as the Edwards models that did sell, or the black ESP versions that sold for about as much as the Edwards models. 

I believe my initial search didn't turn up those expensive listings because they simply "ended" and were not counted as genuine sales.


----------



## ClownShoes (Oct 5, 2022)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Reverb keeps track of their sold listings and I was only able to find two ESP KKVs.


Not all of them. Google indexes more than their 'sold' section suggests.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Oct 5, 2022)

Rosal76 said:


> I didn't even bother to ask my parents because they would just look at me like I was crazy.
> 
> Another thing I liked about the Musicians Friend catalogs is that they had the first production line of the Jackson signature, Dave Mustaine King V's and the Marty Friedman signature Kelly guitars. They had those at $2,000. 1994-1995 was like the worst years to not have a job and plus, IMHO, $2,000 is much better than what signature guitars cost now.



1993, Musician's Friend, $999


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Oct 5, 2022)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Just FYI, this thread is 5 years old.



Goddamit.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 5, 2022)

I worked on one of these for a customer a couple of years ago, great playing instrument.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Oct 6, 2022)

ClownShoes said:


> Not all of them. Google indexes more than their 'sold' section suggests.



Right, so it's like I said before. I normally use an URL extension that's worked for completed listings since before it was a feature offered on Reverb. The one they've implemented now, via a "sold" tickbox in the filter settings, doesn't give the full list of results. I believe Google is more complete than the latter but not the former; in other words, Google is indexing the "completed listings" that Reverb does keep on their site, but Reverb for whatever reason chooses to hide these away in lieu of listings that have "sold". 

As with anything there's some variation due to sellers using different terms, link rot, and all the rest. The point is, Reverb is not the best guide for price at those extremes. There's the price inflation of 30% or whatever added for fees and then there's the guys using it as their personal Hard Rock Cafe.


----------

